# A Question of Points Accumulation



## RailFanLNK (Nov 1, 2007)

I watched my total points jump at my AGR account with my trip to CHI for the Get Together I, I signed up for the Fall Promotion and I also was given an opportunity to get a Triple Points Promotion through AGR. So...is this totally correct?

My ticket to CHI cost $120.00 RT.

Travel-122

Triple Points Promo-244

Fall Promo-122

Chase Amtrak Travel-90 (I have NO clue what that one is) :blink:

Travel-122

Triple Points Promo-244

Fall Promo-122

Total Points 1066! Is this correct? Ok...if it is, can I go from LNK to HAS (Hastings NE) which costs $28.00 RT and crank up almost as many points as I did going to CHI? I think I read once that if the ticket is under $100, it just ends up being $100 in AGR mindset. If I can snag almost a 1000 points for a ride in the middle of the night on the CZ for $28, isn't this a steal? Thanks for your input.

Al


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 1, 2007)

Each ticket gives you 100 points minimum (which would be $50, not $100).


----------



## Penn Central (Nov 1, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> Chase Amtrak Travel-90 (I have NO clue what that one is) :blink:


Did you pay for your trip with the Chase card? Maybe there's some sort of bonus for doing so. I can't think of anything else. Well, as long as Amtrak doesn't accuse you of doing anything illegal to get the 90 points, I suppose it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 1, 2007)

Since Amtrak purchases are worth two points per dollar spent on the credit card (vs. one point per dollar for non-Amtrak purchases), the Amtrak purchases are reported separately from general credit card points. Same deal as with the old (MBNA/BofA) card.


----------

